# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H11?

## Warlord

So thats the haplogroup from my mothers side, can anyone tell me what it means or what people have it dominantly? I read its either central or eastern European? So, Germanic/Slavic?

----------


## Maciamo

I don't have enough data for the Middle East, but it seems that H11 comes from Mesolithic Europeans rather than later migrations.

----------


## BEH

> So thats the haplogroup from my mothers side, can anyone tell me what it means or what people have it dominantly? I read its either central or eastern European? So, Germanic/Slavic?


I also am H11 on my mother's side, her mother coming from the village of Praputnjak near Bakar in the Vinodol. My brand is H11a, but there is a unique mutation, T961 is "a" rather than the "g" which is the marker for H11a. I have just submitted this sample to Genbank.

----------

